# New guy from Alabama



## Sam72 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello all! Im 38 years old have been bowhunting since I was 16. Hunt Alabama mostly with a trip or two to Illinois each year. Not really partial to any one bow. However I do currently own a Matthews Monster 6 and a Matthews Reezen and a Bear Montana Long Bow. I've probably owned one from every company at one time or another.:wink:


----------



## ostrx250 (Dec 27, 2010)

welcome to at


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

:welcomesign:To AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Sam72.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## BOW_FEVER (Sep 3, 2010)

Welcome. I do am from Bama


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to AT.:welcomesign:


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*





FREE SHIPPING UNTIL FEB, 14TH !!! 
Go to www.BowArmory.com for Details


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## bassstalker44 (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome i am from ne bama little river area .


----------



## Lonnie_C (Aug 27, 2002)

Welcome to Archery Talk Sam. An Illinois bruiser is still on my wish list. All the best, Lonnie


----------

